# Baja 97cc won't start



## Buzzjump

Hi, I have a Baja Racer mini bike. The engine is a Baja 97c. My question is that it will usually start first pull and ride good, but when i stop and turn it off and then try to start it back up sometimes it won't start. I'd sit there and keep trying for a good amount of time. So if you guys could help I'd really appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## paulr44

Since it starts cold on but one pull, I wouldn't suspect a carburetor issue. I would advise you test spark when it won't start. Heat soak which occurs after shut-down can affect a failing ignition coil. It's rare, but it can happen. Usually a failing coil will cut-out after 15 or 30 min.

There could also be a vacuum leak only present when hot - I have seen this on a saw, that ran bad when hot, carb. cleaner around the manifold altered the RPM (when hot) but when bench tested when cold, the manifold held pressure. It's unlikely though that a vac leak would cause it not to start at all, but I thought I'd at least mention it.


----------

